# Mobile phone



## Zigg6100 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi.

Just interested what mobile phone provider you guys are using.

I am getting a mobile phone service that will (obviously) give me phone/SMS but also data/internet. I am using a Samsung Galaxy smartphone.

Cheers
Zig


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

We have dual sim phones so we use globe and smart


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Zigg6100 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Just interested what mobile phone provider you guys are using.
> 
> ...


Most providers have 3G data available (Smart charges 20p for 30 minutes). Depending on your destination, coverage can be spotty. I use Smart as they have good coverage most of the time. There are always the exception and the further remote you go the less chance of having 3G. Your Samsung Galaxy will work fine as long as it is a GSM phone (you insert a SIM). A SIM card costs less than $5 and you can load in 100, 300 or 500p increments. I usually use 500p or less a month. I go with the prepaid not a plan...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

raconnor said:


> We have dual sim phones so we use globe and smart


Good idea dual Sim cards, we have the same thing but I live next to the Globe tower and I use that mainly, when I called the wife from the states the Smart tower was to far away and neither her or me call or talk or waste time with family members anywhere else in the Philippines or we probably would use Smart, Globe has been good to me the tower is just one block away.


----------



## Zigg6100 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.
Our house is in Cavite (Imus) so there is where we will spend most of the time. My girlfriend is originally from Mindoro Island and have lots of family there and we will be there a bit as well. I also like to travel around and will be trying to get around the islands a fair bit.
As I work away overseas on oilrigs I will be using prepaid, rather than paying for a monthly plan when I am away from the Philippines.
Good idea using dual SIM phone.


----------

